# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Κινητήριες και Προωστήριες Εγκαταστάσεις Πλοίων >  Wartsila service letters

## tankerman

*WECS 2000 LED-checklist for troubleshooting*

----------


## tankerman

*Injection valve tightening procedure
*

----------


## tankerman

*Assembly procedure for connecting rod big end*

----------


## tankerman

Ενα μεγαλο προβλημα που αντιμετωπισαν οι μηχανικοι στα πλοια ηταν το κολημα των αντλιων πετρελαιου μετα απο ορισμενες ωρες λειτουργιας αλλα ευτυχως η * wartsila* δεν εκατσε με σταυρωμενα τα χερια και εδωσε την λυση.

----------

